# Filter problem



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I got a problem and cannot find the cause. Maybe someone can think what is causing this. 

I'm using a Fluval 406. I am getting air into the canister and it is causing (1)loss of flow, (2) impeller rattle, and (3) air in the out-flow when I get it flowing again. 

I have no water leaking from the canister. I have checked all hoses to see if any are sucking in air. I did have the hoses long but I shortened them so is straight from the tank to the in-flow and the out-flow. Everything is perfect except for the air pockets. 

It's making me crazy.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 7, 2015)

..try turning it upside down and gently shaking it....you may just have gotten air pockets in the trays when cleaning and replacing...??


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Shaking it helps but didn't stop it. I'll turn it upside down and see.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can try putting a silicone grease on the seals or replacing the seals (generally a good idea every few years). Look up your specific filter and make sure you have all the parts and they are in the right place. A small hole or gap anywhere can cause air to suck in without leaking water out.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ahhh the seal.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check the O-ring, its easy to get out of place. Consider this: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-...8-5&keywords=fluval+406+canister+filter+parts


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 7, 2015)

emc7 said:


> Check the O-ring, its easy to get out of place. Consider this: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-...8-5&keywords=fluval+406+canister+filter+parts



Good idea....if they're not seated properly they pull air through the system...


----------

